

Change Your Definition of Success and Failure Becomes Impossible? - dottertrotter
http://litlift.com/why-this-wont-fail

======
dottertrotter
Here's a link to my new novel writing software project and the reasons I think
it's going to be successful. I'm curious to know whether you all would
consider this a success as well?

